

Ask HN: Have you shifted your hours for better productivity? - BlueSkies

I've been working a full-time job and trying to get some Web development done.<p>My typical day was something like:
- Wake up at 7, get the kids ready (one off to school)
- School drop off by 8:30
- At work by 9
- Home by 6
- Family time, dinner
- Work on Web project from 8-midnight.<p>Needless to say, those last 4 hours aren't the most productive!  Recently I've tried going to bed at 9:30 and up by 4am. A good night's sleep seems to be working. Anyone else becoming an early bird?
======
nostrademons
I did this for a while when I still had a day job. I found that I was much
more productive _before_ spending 8 hours at a cubicle, so I went to bed at
9:30 and woke up at 6:30, then got 2 hours or so in before I had to go to
work.

I've found it's not as helpful now that I've gone full-time, because my
productive times tend to rotate around the clock. It'll be 10:00 AM - 2:00 PM
for like 2 weeks, then suddenly shift to 10:00 PM - 2:00 AM, then come back to
4:00 PM - 9:00 PM (which is where it seems to be now, so I should get back to
work).

